# Fewer squirrels



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Has anyone noticed fewer squirrels in the last few weeks? I live in a suburban area and we have had a lot of squirrels in our back yard. Our yard backs up to a small wooded area and until a few weeks ago I would count up to 6 squirrels roaming our back yard. Lately, I have only seen one and he looked skinny. I'm wondering if this summers' drought killed off a lot of squirrels? In July when it was so dry we actually had squirrels stripping bark off of our trees to get at the moisture under the bark. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

It may be that some form of nut, probably buckeye or hickory, are ripe in the woods and the squirrels have headed back there; they will follow the food. They can usually find enough water to survive as adults, but it could have affected their reproductive / kit survival rates some. We still have a very good number of squirrels in our woods, but not quite as high as last year. Last years mast crop was not what '05's was, so the numbers are possibly lower, but still above average in our area. I'll know more after this Saturday ....... I'm ready for hunting season !!!!
Good luck & watch out for the skeeters,
Tim


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

They smart, they staying in the shade too and not coming out to play in the heat lol. 

I believe one thing this world will never have a shortage of is squirell. 

You fellas hunt them this early in this heat? I did one year but it was such a pain to get them cooled so they don't spoil, then to find out they full of worms, fleas, etc..... I've been waitin till about first snow/freeze last few years.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Take a wet towel with you and dress/skin the squirrel immediately. Wrap in the wet towel and it won't spoil. Squirrels have fleas all year around just like rabbits and all other furred small game.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

We still have the same amount running around our yard, they haven't gone anywhere!  WB


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Yep, I see em runnin around my neighborhood. I think in about 4 days there are going to be less of their country cousins running around, and more in the frying pan.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

its the hickory trees i was back checking my trail cam and walked across an area that was an inch think with fresh hickory husks.i know were ill be sitting early in the season.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

iceberg said:


> its the hickory trees i was back checking my trail cam and walked across an area that was an inch think with fresh hickory husks.i know were ill be sitting early in the season.


Well, did ya get any? If I would have seen cuttins like that I would have been there too.


----------

